

A Comment in “How to Ruin Your Life (Without Even Noticing That You Are)” - arbabu
http://thoughtcatalog.com/bianca-sparacino/2014/11/how-to-ruin-your-life-without-even-noticing-that-you-are/#comment-2083972665

======
arbabu
My favorite sentence was "Most people are not special, not talented in any
valuable way and there are most certainly not Michalangelos sat in every
office cubicle in the modern world." :D

------
zeeed
while the comment is written with as much passion as the article itself, it
sadly misses the point of the article.

The commenter interprets the article in a contrived fashion and blames the
author of being irresponsible. I don't think that is adequate. People don't
leave their jobs because they read an article on the internet. As much as
people don't kill other people all the time just because they see it in a
movie. Besides the article never once asks people to do so.

Sadly the problem is with the comment, not the article.

